# Weather At The Moment in Benidorm



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi coming out to Benidorm on 6th for a week and wondered what the weather is like at the moment? had a look at the forecasts and they look quite pleasant but you can't beat knowing from someone living near

Thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

depends what you call pleasant - to us its freezing lol

temps yesterday were 9 in the day and about 4 at night


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

paul44 said:


> Hi coming out to Benidorm on 6th for a week and wondered what the weather is like at the moment? had a look at the forecasts and they look quite pleasant but you can't beat knowing from someone living near
> 
> Thanks


trouble is with this stretch of coast, a lot of towns have their own little 'micro-climate' - & also the weather can change in a heartbeat

for instance, it rained incessantly here on Saturday - but just up the road they didn't have a drop

we're foretasted to have clear skies all week - but that could all change tomorrow

it's currently 4º btw


& no, I haven't missed a 0 off...................


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> trouble is with this stretch of coast, a lot of towns have their own little 'micro-climate' - & also the weather can change in a heartbeat
> 
> for instance, it rained incessantly here on Saturday - but just up the road they didn't have a drop
> 
> ...


 it certainly chilly – yesterday I bought my first batch of butane I have to say it was rather cosy having my estufas on whilst I curled up on the sofa with a blanket or two. Although, if memory serves me correct the last couple of years I have not had to use the butane heaters until much later in December so in my opinion it is a little bit colder than normal for this time of year – but I'm a winter person and I am armed with my new onsie (monkey outfit) time prepared for whatever the weather wants to throw at me:rain::xmassnow:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> but I'm a winter person and I am armed with my new onsie (monkey outfit) time prepared for whatever the weather wants to throw at me:rain::xmassnow:


:tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> depends what you call pleasant - to us its freezing lol
> 
> temps yesterday were 9 in the day and about 4 at night


Ha Ha warmer than here then!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul44 said:


> Ha Ha warmer than here then!


 I was just going to say that lol - its 10c in rainy Worthing this morning - however, when the sun shines in Spain, it does make you feel warm. But when the sun goes down, its fffffreezing!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was just going to say that lol - its 10c in rainy Worthing this morning - however, when the sun shines in Spain, it does make you feel warm. But when the sun goes down, its fffffreezing!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


was in London last Saturday Ice Pop weather so anything between 10 and 15 I'd be very happy with


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

22º on the Canary island coast, blooming cold last night, it went down to 18ºc


----------

